# Erweiterung Sicherheitskreise



## INST (5 Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind gerade an der Überarbeitung unserer internen Abläufe und sind am Punkt "Erweiterung von NOT-AUS und Sicherheitstürkreis" hängengeblieben.

1. Wie wird die Erweiterung nach dem Funktionstest dokumentiert? Reicht CAD - Änderung und Eintrag in das Anlagen Log-Buch aus oder benötigt man ein Abnahmeprotokoll? Wie sieht das dann mit der CE - Erklärung des Herstellers aus. 
2. Die Anlage wurde "Einkreisig" geliefert. Unser heutiger Standard ist aber "zweikreisig". Muss die komplette Anlage nachgerüstet werden oder reicht der Bestandsschutz der Anlage aus ?

Wie macht ihr das bei Euch ?  

Danke und Gruß
INST


----------



## dtsclipper (5 Oktober 2007)

Also, ich rate Dir:

zu 1. Die Änderungen im Sicherheitskreis NUR mit Abnahmeprotokoll zu machen, denn das besagt im Grunde das geändert UND getestet wurde.

Die Dokumentation MUSS vollständig sein, also Bauteile- und Stromlaufplan und o. A. Protokoll.

zu 2. Entscheidend ob die Sicherheitskreise ein- oder zweikanalig ausgelegt werden ist die Sicherheitsbetrachtung der Anlage.
Also den Anlagentei neu bewerten anhand z. B. des Risikographs und Entsprechend die Sicherheits- und Abschaltkategorie ermitteln und entsprechend in die Anlage implementieren.

Frag im Zweifelsfalle auch euren Sicherheitsbeauftragten.

Grüße dtsclipper


----------



## Nitrozin (5 Oktober 2007)

zu dem was dtsclipper geschrieben hat kommt noch die Betrachtung über "wesentliche Änderungen" der Anlage/Maschine nach Gerätesicherheits -gesetz hinzu. Dazu zählen auch die Veränderung von Sicherheitskreisen und wenn du schon Papier produzierst  , durch den Ersatz der 'DIN EN 418' mit 'DIN EN ISO 13850' wurde der Begriff NOT-AUS durch Not-Halt ersetzt.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Markus (14 Oktober 2007)

wem sein standart ist 2 kreisig?
verlangt das in dem fall die vorschrift oder macht ihr bei euch eben alles zweikreisig?

in jeder konfirmitätserklärung die nicht von einem kompletten deppen verfasst wurde steht ein satz ala "erlischt wenn du daran rumfummelst" ggf. hast du noch glück uns es steht was ala "schriftliche genehmigung" dabei.
aber auch diese schriftliche genehmigung wirst du nicht so einfach bekommen wenn die maschine schon so alt ist das ihr sicherheitskonzept nicht mehr aktuell ist.

mit der ce-erklärung des herstellers kannst du dir dann gelinde gesagt den arsch abwischen. dann müst ihr eben selber eine machen. macht den umbau vorschriftsgemäs und schreibt das auf. im prinzip nimmst du das was in der bestehenden erklärung steht auf ein blatt mit eurem briefkopf und euer gf soll den fetzen unterschreiben. (edit - wenn diem maschine so alt ist weichen die bezeichnugnen der normen vermutlich ab!)
wenn nicht absehbar ist das die maschine verkauft wird, dann würde ich damit nicht zuviel zeit verschwenden weil ihr euch mit dem stück papier im besten fall eh nur selber ans bein pissen könnt...

www.ce-zeichen.de
der betreiber hat ein paar nützliche büchlein zu dem thema geschrieben.


----------

